
Apple’s growth to drop to half of what it could obtain during the recession - lotusleaf1987
http://www.asymco.com/2011/03/24/analysts-apples-growth-next-year-to-drop-to-half-of-what-it-could-obtain-during-the-recession/
======
protomyth
The article set out the analysis's premise and disagrees.

"Either they’re in agreement that we’re in for something resembling a global
plague starting in six months or they believe Apple is singularly positioned
to drop the ball."

